# The true state of the world economy. Unsold cars piling up.



## Casie

UNSOLD CARS

This is what denial looks like!

_No really._ This is the summer of recovery! I know we said that about the last 4 summers, but this time is different!


----------



## Casie

UNSOLD CARS AROUND THE WORLD - Business Insider









Anyone want a new Honda?









How about a Toyota?









Ford?


----------



## alterego

We currently have four cars at our home and three tractors. One of the tractors is a 1973 the oldest car is a 2004. The 2004 has 165000 miles on it. Cars last substantially longer than they used too. The population growth has stopped in the US. They are producing between 11 and 13.5 million cars per year. Inflation has caused an average pickup to cost 32 thousand. 50 percent of the population is living on public assistance. The banking industry has made it very difficult for people to get loans.

All is these items add up to a real problem.


----------



## alterego

I went off and did some Google search and read some of the articles. It is interesting to note that the majority of these articles and pictures originated in 2009. So make your assumptions from there.


----------



## Inor

Casie said:


> UNSOLD CARS AROUND THE WORLD - Business Insider


Henry Blodget really needs to have his head shoved in a toilet. :lol:


----------



## Smokin04

You would think they would sell them for enough to make a tiny profit (like 100 bucks over cost of production) before parking them for 10 years and then recycling them...if they even do that. This is completely wasteful. They should make only enough to fill showrooms and car lots, then as they are requested, they should be ordered and sold. Just like the exotics do it. You don't see Zonda's or Lambo's sitting there. It's because they only produce a car when one is ordered and paid for. Simple...just a shame that other main stream mass producers don't follow suit.


----------



## Pir8fan

My wife and I are part of the problem. We don't buy new cars. We buy two year old low mileage cars and are willing to look for a long time for the right deal. Once we do buy one, we typically keep it at least 10 years. We've had our current cars between 8 and 10 years and have no plans to replace them. Both have under 100,000 miles and are in great condition. Vehicles have never been a status symbol for us. They're viewed as tools to fill a specific need.


----------



## alterego

Pir8fan said:


> My wife and I are part of the problem. We don't buy new cars. We buy two year old low mileage cars and are willing to look for a long time for the right deal. Once we do buy one, we typically keep it at least 10 years. We've had our current cars between 8 and 10 years and have no plans to replace them. Both have under 100,000 miles and are in great condition. Vehicles have never been a status symbol for us. They're viewed as tools to fill a specific need.


Arrest him.


----------



## Chipper

It's the prices for me. The manufactures have priced their products out of reach for us. Sure would be nice to have a new truck. I'm not paying more for a new truck then I paid for my first house and 20 acres.


----------



## paraquack

Along the same line as the cars, the following photo is from Oshkosh airport, Oshkosh, Wis. The areas I circled in red are thousands of "Oshkosh" brand, heavy tactical (HT) military vehicles lined up along the runway. The long runway is 8600 feet I think and the main line of vehicles is 5440 feet long. I have worked up there during the big EAA airshow every year for the past 21 years. I noticed this collection about 2009 and it's been growing ever since. Since I work in the Warbird Tower, I have a commanding view of the area along side the runways. Last year I tried counting what I could see and gave up at 1300+ military vehicles. The rumored price (from an Oshkosh employee) supposedly averages $215,000 (seems like a bargain price) each for the HT vehicles produced at this plant, are already paid for and accruing storage charges (the property belongs to Whitman Regional Airport) every month. I wonder how much money is hiding here. Google Earth, Whitman Regional Airport, and the areas are just south of the spot Google starts at.
View attachment 5402


----------



## Smitty901

Well I can understand some of it. I would never buy a Honda, KIA Toyota , Or GM product ect. so the one they built to sell me is still on the lot.


----------



## PaulS

They will sell those cars at a discount when the new year models come out but they won't quit making cars on the assembly line because it costs too much to shut it down and then gear it back up. That process would add much more cost to the price of a new car that it would be self defeating.

They could scale back the assembly lines but the added man hours per car would also add to the cost of the car. It might be a great time to begin a small scale auto manufacturing business except that the government regs will keep a person from doing that.

They will fail one by one until the one that is the best business and builds a good product is all that's left. They will then sell cars that people will buy and maybe for the government controls into the chasm of yesterday.


----------



## Smitty901

PaulS said:


> They will sell those cars at a discount when the new year models come out but they won't quit making cars on the assembly line because it costs too much to shut it down and then gear it back up. That process would add much more cost to the price of a new car that it would be self defeating.
> 
> They could scale back the assembly lines but the added man hours per car would also add to the cost of the car. It might be a great time to begin a small scale auto manufacturing business except that the government regs will keep a person from doing that.
> 
> They will fail one by one until the one that is the best business and builds a good product is all that's left. They will then sell cars that people will buy and maybe for the government controls into the chasm of yesterday.


 Not so sure they will fail GM should have but we allowed them to skip town on Bond holders. Then hand them lots of cash allowed them to cover up recalls . Then we went after Ford because they did not sell out to Obama.
After 40 years of driving and buying GM I switched to Ford. Bought the first one last year great car and sure feels good know Obama anit the CEO.


----------



## PaulS

I have owned fords for all but the first two cars I ever bought. I did give up on new cars after my Bronco II. That was a chevy in disguise.

The newest car I own now is a 1973 Ford and the oldest car I own is a 1966 Ford. Good cars, decent mileage and I keep getting asked if they are for sale. I usually say yes, but they are very expensive and most leave it at that. Occasionally some says "try me" and I say something like $20000 and they walk away. If I have to replace one of these it will cost $5-6000 and then I will need to rebuild the front suspension, transmission, and replace timing chain just to have what I already have.


----------



## Pir8fan

Smitty901 said:


> Not so sure they will fail GM should have but we allowed them to skip town on Bond holders. Then hand them lots of cash allowed them to cover up recalls . Then we went after Ford because they did not sell out to Obama.
> After 40 years of driving and buying GM I switched to Ford. Bought the first one last year great car and sure feels good know Obama anit the CEO.


Sadly, that had nothing to do with saving GM. It had everything to do with saving union jobs. Those cars would still have been made, just not by union labor. It was all a big lie. That's the reason I will never again look at anything made by GM.


----------



## Dubyagee

Smitty901 said:


> Not so sure they will fail GM should have but we allowed them to skip town on Bond holders. Then hand them lots of cash allowed them to cover up recalls . Then we went after Ford because they did not sell out to Obama.
> After 40 years of driving and buying GM I switched to Ford. Bought the first one last year great car and sure feels good know Obama anit the CEO.


Ford took gov money as well. They all did. Ford took it through their finance arm.


----------



## Pir8fan

Smitty901 said:


> Well I can understand some of it. I would never buy a Honda, KIA Toyota , Or GM product ect. so the one they built to sell me is still on the lot.


I drive A Toyota Tundra. 100% US parts and labor built in Texas. I also have a Jeep.


----------



## Ripon

They make new cars? I haven't looked at a "new" car in some time.


----------



## Smitty901

With the miles we drive buy right a new car is the way to go. We take care of them and they last . Most of the newer cars regardless of manufactures really do run a long time pretty much trouble free. Fuel ,tires and brakes. Even tires go along ways now if you check the pressure and buy quality ones.
Of course with a Granddaughter driving now, the brakes life span will be shortened a lot I bet.
We have a system right or wrong it works.
New car wife, I take hers until it is time for her to get another new one. When kids were in college they got mine. Now days I give it away.
I ride the bike except in winter so I do not put as many miles on as she does.
Being honest I like her Ford so much she may get a new one a bit sooner.


----------



## MI.oldguy

They would all go broke if the auto makers depended on us.my latest truck is an 86 ford,we have a hand-me-down 2000 buick century I drive,138.000 miles,abs no workie,ses light on still goes closed loop cause of electric smog pump(just takes a lil'bit to warm up.),still runs like a top,28 mpg.wife drives a 2006 buick lesabre her dad gave her at 60,000 because because it was too big.now he drives a 2013 impala that has had 2-3 recalls.its funny,he has onstar with location and does not even know it so,we can see everywhere he goes,such a liar he is.


----------



## Pir8fan

MI.oldguy said:


> They would all go broke if the auto makers depended on us.my latest truck is an 86 ford,we have a hand-me-down 2000 buick century I drive,138.000 miles,abs no workie,ses light on still goes closed loop cause of electric smog pump(just takes a lil'bit to warm up.),still runs like a top,28 mpg.wife drives a 2006 buick lesabre her dad gave her at 60,000 because because it was too big.now he drives a 2013 impala that has had 2-3 recalls.its funny,he has onstar with location and does not even know it so,we can see everywhere he goes,such a liar he is.


It's probably a safe bet to think that most of us on this forum are a bit "different". I consider myself in good company.


----------



## Silverback

When I grew up I remember looking at accords for 6K new, That seems the right price 6-12K for a good gas conscious vehicle. 30K and higher were luxury cars or super fast speedsters. Now days, It is near impossible to get a car for anywhere under 30K. I simply will not put that much of my budget into a vehicle.


----------



## nephilim

Many of the unsold cars can be stripped for working parts and spares and sold on, and the remainder of the cars can be melted back down to ingots of steel, iron, tin and alloys.


----------



## James m

we just need another cash for clunkers program. they just need to let go, I wonder how much it actually costs to make a new car vs what they sell it for, its greed.


----------



## Leon

Goddam several ATV manufacturers do a similar thing and it PISSES ME OFF! New four wheelers are way too expensive, just nuts. It's why I got a chinese brand. 8400 for a 400 4X4 ATV is asking way too much and the salesmen are like a deer in the headlights because they know you probably arent going to buy. At the local city-slicker have nothing you need bass pro, the arctic cat dealer there sold ONE atv and ONE side by side this year. I've sold more than ten bigtime dealers this year.

OH OH and arctic cat? What they don't sell they send to recycling instead of have sales because they want to keep the prices ARTIFICIALLY HIGH. Same shit they are doing here.


----------



## Old Soldier

I drive a '99 F150, had it 5 years. The wife has a new F150, bought it last year because some idiot crossed the center line and destroyed her PAID FOR '02 chevy, (damn near killed her as well, it'll be a year Wednesday and she's still wearing a boot on her right foot). I told her that her new Ford is the last vehicle we'll ever buy.


----------

